# WA state Track party/snow cat jamboree 2014



## Tye one on

So here we go! Snow cat jamboree 2013 was a huge success and we are looking forward to doing again next year. As we gather all the specifics we will post here for the event in 2014. Post here if you are interested and we will keep you updated as we go. Thanks.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i would like it a little later in the season maybe pre iditarod by a week or 2 but not so soon after christmas, as i will have a large investment in plane tickets.


----------



## mbsieg

better location to get more involved


----------



## utahwilson

looking forward to it.


----------



## Tye one on

dds said:


> i would like it a little later in the season maybe pre iditarod by a week or 2 but not so soon after christmas, as i will have a large investment in plane tickets.



We will do our best but the end of January to mid February seems to be the magic time to avoid no snow in early season and avalanche danger in later February early march. This of course could change but it will be very close to the date it was on this year. Hope it works for you.


----------



## Tye one on

mbsieg said:


> better location to get more involved



As for location we will be doing it at the same spot as this year, Leavenworth WA. The location was picked for a number of reasons and it turns out they were all good ones. We have more terrane to cover in the area we left from and the town has much to offer during the times we are not in our cats. There will be some changes but for the most part the Der Ritterhoff hotel was very good to us as well as Bert the property owner where we staged before the trip. I'm sure I'm speaking for a few others here in the Pacific NW, we would love to have someone plan something somewhere else so we could see some other country. You wouldn't regret the trip, hope to see you next year.


----------



## JimVT

We made a good impression on everyone. I have the forest officers adress that was on site and he was satified with everything in the morning. The hotel provided rv parking if a room wasn't in your buget. 
you already have a banner that belongs  to every jamboree.


----------



## Helmsman38

Is there someone out there that teaches cat safety in the back country who might be EXCITED to "work with the Snow Cat Jamboree" ? This could be an additional draw to the event if the class was held in conjuction with the Jamboree. Cat operators could come for classes and attend the Jamboree at the same time . 
Just a thought to increase attendance for both attractions . The classes could be 100% seperate from the Jamboree but held near or at the same time . I hear the operator class reduces the insurance costs for companies operating snow cats .


----------



## Nikson

irongoat said:


> Is there someone out there that teaches cat safety in the back country who might be EXCITED to "work with the Snow Cat Jamboree" ? This could be an additional draw to the event if the class was held in conjuction with the Jamboree. Cat operators could come for classes and attend the Jamboree at the same time .
> Just a thought to increase attendance for both attractions . The classes could be 100% seperate from the Jamboree but held near or at the same time . I hear the operator class reduces the insurance costs for companies operating snow cats .



What exactly are you talking about when it comes to actual safety class... 

I'm sure we can come up with something in the midth of all the "brains" in the forum, since I believe everyone has something to share as far as experience.  

As far as next year though, God willing, I'm definitely coming and would love to join everyone on the run.

This could be very similar to something that we do with our local Jeep club, where we could possibly contact some vendors that would love to take part in this for a day, and may be display some of their own gear.


----------



## Dick

Maine has a groomer saftey DVD and test that I have done


----------



## 300 H and H

Dick said:


> Maine has a groomer saftey DVD and test that I have done


 
But Maine is on the wrong side of the country....

I sence that some of the Eastern members would like a shot at a snow cat jamborie.......

I think some of you guys/gals in Maine should do something about that.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Knocker of rocks

Tye one on said:


> We will do our best but the end of January to mid February seems to be the magic time to avoid no snow in early season and avalanche danger in later February early march


 
After a life time of climbing and skiing in the Cascades, after sufficient snow falls, I don't thing there is a predictable time frame with minimal avalanche danger.  Chinooks and other crust causing events can happen all over the calendar, with resultant releases.

Large slab releases seem more common in late winter, but there is certainly danger prior to that.

The route to the summit seemed very safe with the possible exception of just prior to the summit, crossing a slide slope which could be dangerous if very very heavily loaded


----------



## Helmsman38

Knocker of rocks said:


> After a life time of climbing and skiing in the Cascades, after sufficient snow falls, I don't thing there is a predictable time frame with minimal avalanche danger. Chinooks and other crust causing events can happen all over the calendar, with resultant releases.
> 
> Large slab releases seem more common in late winter, but there is certainly danger prior to that.
> 
> The route to the summit seemed very safe with the possible exception of just prior to the summit, crossing a slide slope which could be dangerous if very very heavily loaded


 
All good points K/R  One  thing that we should all remember  just because you take your cat out dosent mean you have to go all the way ! Know when to turn around or back down .  The snow Cat Jamboree was  LUCKY this year !!!! Lucky .....   We all take the risk of sliding snow breaking trees or in my case a truck that blew the transmission .  Preperation and an optional plan due to weather or break down cant be stressed enough .

At the Snow Cat Jamboree location this year we had an optional route should there had been major snow ! We also had sleds to shuttle someone out in case of a health problem . 
Those slab avalanches are nasty and some times tough to predict . This is one subject that would make for a great class at the next Snow Cat jamboree .  Anyone out there want to step up and offer to teach it ?


----------



## Tye one on

Knocker of rocks said:


> After a life time of climbing and skiing in the Cascades, after sufficient snow falls, I don't thing there is a predictable time frame with minimal avalanche danger.  Chinooks and other crust causing events can happen all over the calendar, with resultant releases.
> 
> Large slab releases seem more common in late winter, but there is certainly danger prior to that.
> 
> The route to the summit seemed very safe with the possible exception of just prior to the summit, crossing a slide slope which could be dangerous if very very heavily loaded



Were you there?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

well i will have to start saving now i guess. as for location i once suggested Big Al's ranch as we could run all around his fields, there is a ready supply of rum for those that drink and a good supply of krustys for a krusty crushing contest.


----------



## Tye one on

Where is big Al's ranch?


----------



## muleman RIP

He is in the SW corner of Idaho.


----------



## JimVT

mbsieg said:


> better location to get more involved


Step right up. I see no reason why  a  east and west jamboree cant be done.


----------



## mbsieg

muleman said:


> He is in the SW corner of Idaho.



Better check your map again . North Central  prob be a little closer.


----------



## mbsieg

JimVT said:


> Step right up. I see no reason why  a  east and west jamboree cant be done.


Working on it would say its prob mountain west for this one.


----------



## Helmsman38

I sure enjoyd being able to choose from many hotels and restaraunts  while in Leavenworth . Not to mention my wife loves to shop and there are several stores to choose from.
The theme of Leavenworth with all the christmas lights made for a great  atmospher !  Even though I didnt make to the grocery store to buy food Leavenworth has a huge store with low prices . 
The other attractive part of Leavenworth is there's so much more to do there . Parking at the trail head was great plenty of room .


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

At Big Als ranch you have the cooking of the lovely Mrs Al but there won't be any waffles and baco on the menu as she has The Big Guy on a diet.


----------



## Helmsman38

dds said:


> At Big Als ranch you have the cooking of the lovely Mrs Al but there won't be any waffles and baco on the menu as she has The Big Guy on a diet.


 

Can you post a map of Big Als location


----------



## JimVT

i just was sent  more pictures of 2013 jamboree.


----------



## Nikson

Beautiful pictures...


----------



## Helmsman38

Nikson said:


> What exactly are you talking about when it comes to actual safety class...
> 
> I'm sure we can come up with something in the midth of all the "brains" in the forum, since I believe everyone has something to share as far as experience.
> 
> As far as next year though, God willing, I'm definitely coming and would love to join everyone on the run.
> 
> This could be very similar to something that we do with our local Jeep club, where we could possibly contact some vendors that would love to take part in this for a day, and may be display some of their own gear.


 
Can you put something together ? Im sure people would be intrested in attending your class if you put one together !


----------



## Mog1218

As I mentioned to many of you while we were attending jamboree in 2013 I was also planning a gathering in Leavenworth,WA for owners' of Haflinger trucks. 

Well we had the event last weekend we also used the Der Ritterhof as our base and it was a great success. I learned many things from the success of your 2013 Jamboree. Thank You.

We also traveled North from Eagle Creek Road and I can provide lots of trail/road knowledge I gained. I look forward to seeing everyone at the 2014 Jamboree.

Scott


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

those little trucks are kind of cool are they street legal or do you have to use them like an off road vehicle only also what does one weigh.


----------



## Mog1218

They are really cool. They are street legal and have been registered for road use in the states since 1960. They weigh around 1300 lbs and haul around 1100 lbs.
In August there is an event in Oregon which many owners attend.
See http://www.northwestmogfest.com/ for more information.

They even made snowcat version called a Schneewiesel. 



dds said:


> those little trucks are kind of cool are they street legal or do you have to use them like an off road vehicle only also what does one weigh.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

that's a cool little truck how hard are they to find parts for or to find one in good shape. a set of 27 inch terra tires and I bet that would go any place a quad would


----------



## Cletis

Ouch!  Leavenworth, Wa is 900 miles -15 hrs one way from me.

Cletis


----------



## Dan in Napa CA

15 hours is all?  So I guess you're ready to roll, eh?  ;-)


----------



## JimVT

I just did a solo 600 mile  11hr drive to look at a newer cat. I was surprised how easy it was.


----------



## Cletis

"15 hours is all? So I guess you're ready to roll, eh? ;-) "


Guess it is better than some.  Still may have to think about that one a bit.  Our property in the mts is 8 hrs one way from home.  Still I'm on the band wagon for a jamboree in the middle of the states !!!!!!   

Wouldn't Wyoming be considered the middle??????????

Cletis


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

well I would love to attend but looks like I have to get the new Thiokol up here before this winter.


----------



## Dan in Napa CA

Cletis said:


> Wouldn't Wyoming be considered the middle??????????



Tis a day ride.  Check out http://www.ironbutt.com.  DiNCA's been in there since 2000 or so.


----------



## JimVT

Cletis said:


> "15 hours is all? So I guess you're ready to roll, eh? ;-) "
> 
> 
> Guess it is better than some. Still may have to think about that one a bit. Our property in the mts is 8 hrs one way from home. Still I'm on the band wagon for a jamboree in the middle of the states !!!!!!
> 
> Wouldn't Wyoming be considered the middle??????????
> 
> Cletis


I'm sure your more than welcome to host one.


----------



## Cletis

Yep, you are right.  Might have to wait til next year though.  I just don't know enough trails to make it a good outing for everyone.

Cletis


----------



## Helmsman38

JimVT said:


> I just did a solo 600 mile 11hr drive to look at a newer cat. I was surprised how easy it was.


 
Did you buy one ?  What did you choose


----------



## Helmsman38

Mog1218 said:


> They are really cool. They are street legal and have been registered for road use in the states since 1960. They weigh around 1300 lbs and haul around 1100 lbs.
> In August there is an event in Oregon which many owners attend.
> See http://www.northwestmogfest.com/ for more information.
> 
> They even made snowcat version called a Schneewiesel.


 
Thats cool ! For me I need more room !  But I still like it


----------



## Helmsman38

Mog1218 said:


> As I mentioned to many of you while we were attending jamboree in 2013 I was also planning a gathering in Leavenworth,WA for owners' of Haflinger trucks.
> 
> Well we had the event last weekend we also used the Der Ritterhof as our base and it was a great success. I learned many things from the success of your 2013 Jamboree. Thank You.
> 
> We also traveled North from Eagle Creek Road and I can provide lots of trail/road knowledge I gained. I look forward to seeing everyone at the 2014 Jamboree.
> 
> Scott


 
Wow that looks like you had a blast ! Did you stop in and say hello to Bert ?


----------



## Nate b

I'm interested in this years again. If I am home I will be attending.


----------



## JimVT

As far as I know  nothing is being planned.  Someone needs to get it going for location and date.


----------



## Tye one on

Would there be any argument to same place January 24th through 26th?


----------



## JimVT

Berts place is not public property and arrangemets have to be made. Last year a mistake was made aand it was on the same date as a local club meet.
last years pictures at berts and bar in town.


----------



## Tye one on

Jim, do you have contact info for Bert?


----------



## JimVT

no i don't . when I went over I just  stopped at his home.
Marco  may have it.


----------



## Helmsman38

Someone should be sure to contact the cop on the snowmobile there at the site to let them know your coming back. It was instrumental in the success of the event. Its the one thing that if not done may ruin your fun. I dont have his number but Bert will know who he is and possibly how to get ahold of him. Have your route plan available to show the cop !


----------



## 1bigguy

I'm just down the road from Bert I'll get with him this weekend and let you all know what he has to say.


----------



## Helmsman38

USHIP.COM is an easy way for anyone to get your cat delivered to an event  check it out !  All you need is an address to provide and walla ! your there.


----------



## Tye one on

I've tried calling Bert, no answer. I'll be out that way this weekend and will stop by his place.


----------



## Tye one on

Thanks 1BigGuy, let me know what you hear if you get to him before I do. Also thanks for the heads up Iron Goat, since you had contact with him last year feel free to dial him up again and give him a heads up for the 25th of Jan this year if you think we should. It is seeming like this whole thing will be a joint effort on the part of several of us to pull it off again, so let's make it happen!


----------



## Tye one on

1bigguy said:


> I'm just down the road from Bert I'll get with him this weekend and let you all know what he has to say.



I'm not gonna get there this weekend so let me know if you make contact please.


----------



## JimVT

I don't think any bars in town had problems wilth the jamboree  folks so we should be fine in that department.


----------



## Knocker of rocks

JimVT said:


> I don't think any bars in town had problems wilth the jamboree  folks so we should be fine in that department.



I can tell you it is virtually impossible to get into long term trouble at those bars.  Get 86'd one night or one weekend, and your welcomed back like a long lost sibling the next!

Don't maim anyone, and it's no big deal


----------



## Tye one on

Track party/snow cat jamboree will officially be Jan 25! I have confirmed with Bert and the Beverian Boondocker snomobile club that the date works for them. I will be contacting Der Ritterhof about accommodations and parking, and Crystals about pre catting breakfast. I will be updating here regularly and will use this site to get an idea of turn out this year so please speak up here so we can create a great event for everyone. This will have to be a joint effort to make it work this year so please speak up if your interested in contributing to the event or some part of the weekend. It may be a little early but THINK SNOW !!!!


----------



## JimVT

thanks for doing that. The large jamboree sign I had made last year belongs to the person planning it . I was planning on sending it out of state but in this case maybe I can just bring it.

remember the fun we had lastyear lets do it again!! Those of you who couldn't make it don't miss out on this one. 
And kirk,I don't want any lame soybean story  again this year.
jim


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I won't be able to make it this year it's looking like i'm going to have a busy one from the drivers seat of my new Thiokol. i'm already booking work for this winter even have a film crew thinking about covering some of it. may be I can get some photo's posted for the period of time i'm out doing this. Also how many Alaska members do we have may be we should have a post Iditarod or pre Christmas regional get together. I like per Christmas as going to the city could be justified by Christmas shopping.


----------



## JimVT

dds said:


> I won't be able to make it this year it's looking like i'm going to have a busy one from the drivers seat of my new Thiokol. i'm already booking work for this winter even have a film crew thinking about covering some of it. may be I can get some photo's posted for the period of time i'm out doing this. Also how many Alaska members do we have may be we should have a post Iditarod or pre Christmas regional get together. I like per Christmas as going to the city could be justified by Christmas shopping.


Don,Your wife would like the vacation. That funniest home videos can be put off a week.
jim


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

No Jim it can't, film crew or not I have a window I have to work in between longer days storms and reasonable weather to work in.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

I'm going to try and make this in Jan. I missed it last year but I think my snow trac will do the trip. It would be great to meet some of you folks.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

you can rest assured that one day I will make it. right now travel after Christmas is hard as I have contract obligations to keep up. also the family usually keeps me broke from Christmas. the funny thing is I starting getting flush with money again that tax time comes around.


----------



## JimVT

leavenworth  has a fire on Eagle creek.  Two home owners have been asked to leave.
berts place is at the end of eagle creek road.
jim


----------



## Cletis

How many cat's did you have attending the WA Jamboree last year?

Cletis


----------



## JimVT

I'm not sure  but it was close to six. Last years pictures should still be posted.


----------



## JimVT

I called  and the jamboree route is out of the fire area. It is located  south of the eagle creek road.
jim


----------



## JimVT

Lets don't forget about this jamboree. This year will we again will have a cat with a blade to help with those trees on the trail.
lots of entertainment in town and motel rooms and camping for your Rv. The date has been set and it isn't to early to start planning. 
view from the top.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

defiantly think I will be to busy but that's a good thing. just sewed up my first 20 hr trip and I'm looking at possibly a weekly 2 day run to support another winter operation out to bluff.


----------



## Cletis

Definitely one heck of a view!


----------



## Tye one on

I don't know about you guys but the sight of snow in the high country is giving me the itch to get the cat out! As I said before the dates for the jamboree will be Jan 24-26 in Leavenworth WA. I have spoke with Der Ritterhoff about room rates and they will give 10% discount to anyone who says the are with the jamboree that weekend. We will meet early on the 25th at Crystals for some breakfast before we head out then the fun begins. We will head out to Bert's place, unload and collect everyone before we head out into Derby Canyon for the day. Those of us that attended last year had a great time and we would love to see more people with the common snow cat interest join us. I know Jim is working on a web page and I am working on a face book page for the event but word of mouth would be greatly appreciated for building awareness. If anyone is interested in helping with the event please don't be shy and PM me, help is always appreciated. Do your snow dance!!!!!


----------



## Tye one on

Not sure how many of you guys use Facebook but come like us at Snow cat jamboree 2014. If your attending we would love for you to post a picture of your cat here and on our Facebook page. Let me know if you have problems finding it, I made the page and I had a hard time finding it. We had 8 cats last year and would love to double that, let's get the word out!


----------



## Tye one on

www.facebook.com/snowcatjamboree


----------



## Mr.prez

New cat hope to make this year. Needs a little work.


----------



## Tye one on

Where are you located? You don't want to miss this, believe me.


----------



## Mr.prez

Lyman Wa.


----------



## JimVT

last year we had a few repairs that were made .one had a small welding job done on a spring holder and a snow trac  needed a new belt. this is a meet that keeps you returning.
jim


----------



## Helmsman38

JimVT said:


> last year we had a few repairs that were made .one had a small welding job done on a spring holder and a snow trac  needed a new belt. this is a meet that keeps you returning.
> jim



JIM   ANY PHOTOS OF YOUR NEW SNOWCAT ?   POST THEM UP


----------



## JimVT

Yep
Today I put the tracks on for the fist time after bringing it home .
I never drove it and only got a brief rundown on the controls and had to get the manual out and figure out how to run the sproket for pulling the tracks on.
I still don't understand the speed 0 to 8 control and a gas petal.Aren't they the same?
This will be at the jamboree.


----------



## Knocker of rocks

JimVT said:


> Yep
> I still don't understand the speed 0 to 8 control and a gas petal.Aren't they the same?



Is your machine a hydraulic drive?  Many of the AG machines with hydro drive also can use two "throttles":

1) Open up the valves, and vary speed with the throttle sinsu stricto.  
2) Set the throttle to full open, and vary your speed with the valves.

The first would be useful for using a front end loader, etc.  While the second would be useful if your were using a PTO driven implement.

Since it is also a working machine, a snocat could have similar throttling.  Full GPM to hydraulic throwers or other implements, with the ability to feather the drive valves into the pile.



JimVT said:


> Yep
> This will be at the jamboree.



Schweet!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

JimVT said:


> Yep
> Today I put the tracks on for the fist time after bringing it home .
> I never drove it and only got a brief rundown on the controls and had to get the manual out and figure out how to run the sproket for pulling the tracks on.
> I still don't understand the speed 0 to 8 control and a gas petal.Aren't they the same?
> This will be at the jamboree.


 Jim it's my guess is the speed 0 to 8 is an inch control allowing high engine rpm to work hydraulics while controlling movement speed. some hydrostatic machines have variable control pumps that progressively flow more oil with rpm making the system feel like a belt drive atv with out an inch control you would fly while trying to use hydraulics. other hydro rigs use a hand throttle like a cat and you just run rpm up to governed cruise and push on the controls kind of like a marooka or Cushman trickster. if your machine has the variable pumps you will love it just throw it in gear and go it will drive like a cvt transmission


----------



## JimVT

I drove it about 200yds today. If you hold the gas petal at  a rpm and turn the selector on the control your ground  speed goes up or  down.  So that thumb  number control must be a flow to the pump?? 
I was told to set it at 6  but up at 8  is hard on the pump.
i signed up for a 2 day class  at pistenbully  that is this month. I should  get the nitti gritty then.
jim


----------



## brianf

on hydrostatic machines, we usally set throttle and use speed contol to control track speed, but this is while grooming way smoother ride than using throttle pedal, and maintaining constant pump pressure


----------



## Tye one on

Clean imp for someone to scoop up before the Jamboree. http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/for/4081067203.html


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

that kind of looks like the one that just showed up here


----------



## Helmsman38

Tye one on said:


> Clean imp for someone to scoop up before the Jamboree. http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/for/4081067203.html



What I like about that one is   the fellow took care of it. I saw it at the Jamboree last year he ran the hell out of it without worry of breaking down. Well maintained. Of course having a bunch of other cats around makes it a whole lot easier to play with out fear of the brake down.   He took me for a ride in it   nice runner.  Best of all with this cat is its light weight easy to tow. You wont need a heavy trailer and huge truck to haul. Perfect cabin cat !  it will sell.  Hope the new buyer gets it to the Snowcat Jamboree


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

the one here has new belts on the tracks they appeared to have put the tracks on backwards. it is a nice sized package just a might bit larger than a bombi. my only heart burn is how cramped the cab is, i'm big not fat and it doesn't look like I could spend 8 hours in that thing. it looks about as cramped as an older Toyota pickup. I never tried on the 2100. we will just have to see how cramped it is when it gets here. pics make it look like there is a lot of head room with a nice straight up seating position like a commercial truck.


----------



## Tye one on

The latest in cat to cat and passenger communication. These guys will set you up!  http://www.ruggedradios.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=694&products_id=949


----------



## Helmsman38

BUMP 





Tye one on said:


> Track party/snow cat jamboree will officially be Jan 25! I have confirmed with Bert and the Beverian Boondocker snomobile club that the date works for them. I will be contacting Der Ritterhof about accommodations and parking, and Crystals about pre catting breakfast. I will be updating here regularly and will use this site to get an idea of turn out this year so please speak up here so we can create a great event for everyone. This will have to be a joint effort to make it work this year so please speak up if your interested in contributing to the event or some part of the weekend. It may be a little early but THINK SNOW !!!!


----------



## Tye one on

Snow cat jamboree 2014 will be held in Leavenworth WA on Jan 24-26. Der Ritterhoff will be giving 10% off room rates and RV spots if you let them know your with the jamboree. We will have a meeting and breakfast at Kristalls restaurant next door on morning of the 24th, time to be announced. Once we are ready we will convoy out to Eagle Creek, unload at Bert's place and head out into Derby Canyon. Anyone with a snow cat is welcome to join us for the day, spread the word! If your just interested in looking at some really cool snow toys they will be displayed all day on the 24th in the Der Ritterhoff RV lot. See ya there!


----------



## Tye one on

Like us on Facebook @ www.facebook.com/snowcatjamboree


----------



## Helmsman38

Tye one on said:


> As for location we will be doing it at the same spot as this year, Leavenworth WA. The location was picked for a number of reasons and it turns out they were all good ones. We have more terrane to cover in the area we left from and the town has much to offer during the times we are not in our cats. There will be some changes but for the most part the Der Ritterhoff hotel was very good to us as well as Bert the property owner where we staged before the trip. I'm sure I'm speaking for a few others here in the Pacific NW, we would love to have someone plan something somewhere else so we could see some other country. You wouldn't regret the trip, hope to see you next year.


BUMP


----------



## cheeto

irongoat said:


> What I like about that one is   the fellow took care of it. I saw it at the Jamboree last year he ran the hell out of it without worry of breaking down. Well maintained. ...



I can attest to this fact. I got to ride in it also and it is a *very* capable machine.


----------



## Helmsman38

Tye one on said:


> Snow cat jamboree 2014 will be held in Leavenworth WA on Jan 24-26. Der Ritterhoff will be giving 10% off room rates and RV spots if you let them know your with the jamboree. We will have a meeting and breakfast at Kristalls restaurant next door on morning of the 24th, time to be announced. Once we are ready we will convoy out to Eagle Creek, unload at Bert's place and head out into Derby Canyon. Anyone with a snow cat is welcome to join us for the day, spread the word! If your just interested in looking at some really cool snow toys they will be displayed all day on the 24th in the Der Ritterhoff RV lot. See ya there!


BUMP


----------



## Helmsman38

Tye one on said:


> Snow cat jamboree 2014 will be held in Leavenworth WA on Jan 24-26. Der Ritterhoff will be giving 10% off room rates and RV spots if you let them know your with the jamboree. We will have a meeting and breakfast at Kristalls restaurant next door on morning of the 24th, time to be announced. Once we are ready we will convoy out to Eagle Creek, unload at Bert's place and head out into Derby Canyon. Anyone with a snow cat is welcome to join us for the day, spread the word! If your just interested in looking at some really cool snow toys they will be displayed all day on the 24th in the Der Ritterhoff RV lot. See ya there!



Bump


----------



## JimVT

Jamboree next month!!!
last year several said they wished they had gone.

use my links for info and pictures


----------



## Tye one on

We are getting close to jamboree time as Jim said and the snow is piling up nicely on the east side. It's shaping up to be a great turn out for this years outing so don't be left out! We are going to schedule a time Friday night to meet at a beer garden in Leavenworth for a meet and great, thinking Ducks and Drakes around 7:00. If you come in to town Thursday or early Friday we would love for you to unload your cat and display it in the Der Ritterhoff lot until Saturday morning. Jim or I will be around to give a hand if needed and answer any questions about the outing. Think snow!!!!!!


----------



## JimVT




----------



## JimVT

This is the 2013 after trail ride social meet.


----------



## cheeto

Wait, somebody is missing from that pic! Somebody that had to head home immediately after the ride but was thankful all the way.


----------



## JimVT

I would have done the same if my back was bothering me. You weren't alone. Ted with the new pistenbully scout demo cut out early. Maybe he figured his price was to high??
He did sell a trade in.

Were going to need some kind of a head count soon if you think you can attend. 
Jim


----------



## JimVT

just figured I would give a link to the town of the jamboree. 
http://www.leavenworth.org/
check out the webcam. it's just a few blocks from the hotel lot were staying at.
jim


----------



## Cletis

Looks like a cool place to visit. 

Cletis


----------



## JimVT

on the top of the facebook jamboree page in my link it has a picture from the top of our jamboree route.  I took the picture at the last  jamboree. In the valley below is Leavenworth.
get a sled or cat and join us.


----------



## turbinator62

My wife and I are planning to attend with our 1402 Imp. We'll be coming from Ellensburg so hopefully Blewett pass won't go stinko on the 24th. Der Ritterhoff has a 24 hour cancellation policy just in case. I will make reservations soon.
I still haven't had a chance to fully test my cat in snow after the all the work done over the summer. Hope to use it some before the Jamboree. 

Still no snow at our cabin.

Sound's like a good time and plan to make some new friends this year.


----------



## Tye one on

That's a great looking cat! Can't wait you to see it at the jamboree!


----------



## Nate b

Booked my room yesterday, my brother is suppose to get his soon. I'll be there the 24th hopefully pretty early so we can unload and display her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 and think he is bringing his to see all the cats.


----------



## JimVT

Lyndon and earl will be at it in the blue one and my green one will be. I will have my pb canyon
I have cb,ham and gmrs radio


----------



## turbinator62

Made my reservations this morning. Shelly at the Ritterhof said they had about 10 or 12 already. Sounds like there will be a good turn out.


----------



## savetrax

We will be attending again this year the room is already booked.


----------



## Tye one on

Just a quick update! Attendance will be way up this year, We have cats coming from as far away as Helena Montana. If your a cat owner and have interest in spending some time in a great town with some great people and some really cool cats you don't want to miss this event.


----------



## Tye one on

If your planning on attending the jamboree give me a quick number of those in your party. The places we are getting together Friday and Saturday morning are looking for a head count. Also I know there are a few people bringing more than one cat, that would be good to know too. Cheers!


----------



## Nate b

4 people.


----------



## JimVT

2 adults an 2 cats


----------



## turbinator62

Tye one on said:


> If your planning on attending the jamboree give me a quick number of those in your party. The places we are getting together Friday and Saturday morning are looking for a head count. Also I know there are a few people bringing more than one cat, that would be good to know too. Cheers!



We'll be there with 2 full size humans and one smallish cat. (1402 Imp)
 My wife and I are really looking forward to it!
 What is your count on attendance so far?


----------



## JimVT

Were still counting and need it for seating and restaurant . so if you could post  a number please do. even if it is a maybe.
A phone call of people put it at 15 cats and 40 people children and adults. a few sleds.
details will be posted later on facebook . 
jim


----------



## cheeto

Go ahead and put me down as a "possible 2".


----------



## 1bigguy

Add 1 more for me.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

2 or 3 for me at this point and one poor old ugly cat.


----------



## Tye one on

We are a month out so here is the schedule for those who don't know.

Cats will arrive January 23 and 24. If your bringing a cat we would love for you to unload it at the Der Ritterhoff and display it in there unplowed RV lot on the 24th. There will be a couple of us around to help of if needed. There is a meet and greet scheduled at Ducks and Drakes Friday night the 24th for drinks at 7:00. At 7:30 Saturday morning we will have a breakfast buffet ready at Krystals restaurant located adjacent to the Der Ritterhoff. We will have a quick drivers meeting during breakfast and hope to get us all on the road by 8:30 for the drive to Eagle creek. It would be nice if everyone had there cats loaded before breakfast so there are no last minute issues to deal with. We will convoy to Eagle Creek where we will park at Berts place and unload. Berts lot will be plowed but slippery and tight with all the rigs we need to pack in so be prepared to spend some time jockeying to get us all in. Then, the moment we have all been waiting for……..will they all start?  We will be using the GMRS radio frequency 2/5 for those who have radios to communicate on our way up. We have a destination picked out in Derby Canyon where we will set up camp for the day and people can explore from there if they wish. Your responsible for you own lunch but some people are treating this like a potluck so if you want to contribute we would love the help. We will have a BBQ there if you would like to grill something for lunch and of course the most important part BYOB, can't have a snow cat event without beer!

Not sure what I have left out but I'm sure there will be something. If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask. Think snow, Cheers!


----------



## cheeto

What's the current snow situation in the ride area?


----------



## Tye one on

There is coverage but not much, Need a few good dumps. Think snow!


----------



## Tye one on

Two of the seven Tuckers that will be attending this year. Go team orange!


----------



## JimVT

last year at this time Leavenworth got lots of damage from a bad storm. it was like 3 days of snow falling. hyway 2 was shut down . some snowmobile trails were shutdown because of hanging trees.
this is one the we removed on our path during the jamboree. it resulted in a little backup. it would have been a good time for a tailgate party.
One of the snowmobiles run ahead and scouted out our path.


----------



## Logger1965

2 adults and 1 kinda big Tucker calling to book room tomorrow be there the 24th


----------



## mbsieg

What is the typical snow depth there?


----------



## 4TrackCat

New to snowcats and new to the forum. We have booked our room at the Ritterhof and will be attending the jamboree with 3 or 4 people. We hope to arrive Friday evening with our snowcat. We look forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## JimVT

mbsieg said:


> What is the typical snow depth there?



Leavenworth has a ski area in town with a snow report and a large sledding area. The trailhead is a few miles out of town and I don't know what it is like right now.The Average snowfall I have no idea.
were trying to get all the latest updates on the facebook page.
http://www.skileavenworth.com/conditions#tabs-0-bottom-1

 look at the tubng hill.I'm not sure I would even try it.


----------



## Helmsman38

I just went through Leavenworth today The holiday lights are incredible !!! What a great location to hold the Snow Cat Jamboree. Bring your cameras !


----------



## BigAl RIP

Might be about time I brought old #7 *"The Yetti"* out to play . I'll talk with Mom and she what she says .


----------



## Sno-Surfer

WOW!! The hair on the back of my neck just stood up! That thing is beeuutifulll!!!


----------



## JimVT

pictures are posted on this fourm.


----------



## Helmsman38

BigAl said:


> Might be about time I brought old #7 *"The Yetti"* out to play . I'll talk with Mom and she what she says .



Hey that's one cool looking cat ! I hope you can make it I'm sure everyone will enjoy looking at the Yeti. Your wife will be amazed by the lighting show in Leavenworth a true spectacle 
Your cat is a rare site


----------



## 4TrackCat

[/IMG]

Were looking forward to the jamboree and meeting everyone!


----------



## JimVT

good! 
 if you have not be sure to let us know how many and what your running.

 see the latest chocolate snowcat  on facebook. 
 follow my link below.


----------



## danoneal

Just made reservations at Der Ritterhoff. Look forward to joining everyone with my new addition Snow Trac #708. I am still getting him ready for his for our first outing. There will be my wife and myself with our 11 year old daughter joining in on the fun this year. 
Dan


----------



## Helmsman38

_AJ_ said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Were looking forward to the jamboree and meeting everyone!



SWEET RIDE   Its looking like a stellar turnout this year


----------



## Helmsman38

danoneal said:


> Just made reservations at Der Ritterhoff. Look forward to joining everyone with my new addition Snow Trac #708. I am still getting him ready for his for our first outing. There will be my wife and myself with our 11 year old daughter joining in on the fun this year.
> Dan[/QUOTED
> 
> DAN,
> YOUR WIFE AND DAUGHTER ARE GOING TO LOVE THE LIGHTS OF LEAVENWORTH.   THIS YEARS LIGHTING IS FAR BETTER THAN YEARS PAST.
> WITH THE JAMBOREE ROUTE SO CLOSE TO TOWN EVERYONE WILL GET TO ENJOY BOTH CATTING AROUND, DINNERS OUT ON THE TOWN AND MOST IMPORTANTLY GREAT CATTING AND GERMAN BEER IN TOWN


----------



## cheeto

Irongoat and JimVT you each have a PM.


----------



## Helmsman38

BigAl said:


> Might be about time I brought old #7 *"The Yetti"* out to play . I'll talk with Mom and she what she says .



Give us a call and we will stop by this weekend if you want


----------



## Helmsman38

Tye one on said:


> If your planning on attending the jamboree give me a quick number of those in your party. The places we are getting together Friday and Saturday morning are looking for a head count. Also I know there are a few people bringing more than one cat, that would be good to know too. Cheers!



BUMP


----------



## Tye one on

We have a count of 50 people and 19 cats at this point Big Al and Marco would make it 20 and 21. There is no excuse not to make it over to Leavenworth (with cats), it's practically back yard for both of you.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Tye one on said:


> We have a count of 50 people and 19 cats at this point Big Al and Marco would make it 20 and 21. There is no excuse not to make it over to Leavenworth (with cats), it's practically back yard for both of you.


 
 Easy for you to say ... I can't remember how to override my theft system and get it started .. Getting old sucks


----------



## JimVT

did you put electronic ignition in it?


----------



## JimVT

Tye one on said:


> We have a count of 50 people and 19 cats at this point Big Al and Marco would make it 20 and 21. There is no excuse not to make it over to Leavenworth (with cats), it's practically back yard for both of you.



 maybe with that many showing some of the manufactures will take a little interest and show. 
were also open for new locations .Got a mountain resort you want to fill?? 
Lyndon told me today he got the last room at the Der Ritterhof 
 __________________


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim

Pretty good chance I'll bring BALTO over to the Jamboree...1962 Thiokol 1301 Swamp Spryte


----------



## mbsieg

Any poss of posting seat avail? I am interested in going but not going to drag my cat 1200 miles each way. Or even if people are only one to room and would be willing to share a room? Or even carpooling to help with costs?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

mbsieg said:


> Any poss of posting seat avail? I am interested in going but not going to drag my cat 1200 miles each way. Or even if people are only one to room and would be willing to share a room? Or even carpooling to help with costs?


 
 Good idea maybe some one interested in sharing some driving duties just to show up and rub noses. is Big Al going to bring some of his eye candy to share with the other old geezers.


----------



## JimVT

Snowtrac Nome said:


> Good idea maybe some one interested in sharing some driving duties just to show up and rub noses. is Big Al going to bring some of his eye candy to share with the other old geezers.



I don't think al said anything about going. I was looking forward to seeing those life size cardboard you talk about.
 I always go empty but my seats filled two weeks ago.
 jim


----------



## savetrax

We have an open seat for you Mbsieg no problem.


----------



## Helmsman38

Jim Nick 
Der Ritterhof Was asked by the Leavenworth Chamber of Commerce For information on the Snowcat jamboree I did not buy a membership this year for the Chamber of Commerce. The chamber is trying to get information Pertaining to the snowcat jamboree event schedule Jim Maybe it would be a good idea for you to email the hotel The flyer that you put together  They want to distribute it


----------



## JimVT

It was done several weeks ago by email. It shouldn't be hard to get with one of us . Just google or bing it.
 jim


----------



## turbinator62

We just got back from our cabin today. This is what we have for snow as of 29 December.  Most of this is gone now. It was 40 degrees. We did get a dusting on the 30th. I counted 137 flakes. We had 2 feet at this time last year. I would really like to drive this thing in snow before I take it to Leavenworth.

If anyone wants to do a naked snow dance before the Jamboree please do so. I would do it myself, but the snow gods would have to gouge out their eyeballs and we would never get any snow.


----------



## Helmsman38

JimVT said:


> It was done several weeks ago by email. It shouldn't be hard to get with one of us . Just google or bing it.
> jim



Yep


----------



## Helmsman38

Tye one on said:


> Just a quick update! Attendance will be way up this year, We have cats coming from as far away as Helena Montana. If your a cat owner and have interest in spending some time in a great town with some great people and some really cool cats you don't want to miss this event.



Bump


----------



## Nikson

turbinator62 said:


> We just got back from our cabin today. This is what we have for snow as of 29 December.  Most of this is gone now. It was 40 degrees. We did get a dusting on the 30th. I counted 137 flakes. We had 2 feet at this time last year. I would really like to drive this thing in snow before I take it to Leavenworth.
> 
> If anyone wants to do a naked snow dance before the Jamboree please do so. I would do it myself, but the snow gods would have to gouge out their eyeballs and we would never get any snow.



I've done the dance multiple times... Afraid that it might have been one too many...  

I'll tease you guys a bit with last years' picture...


----------



## DAVENET

turbinator62 said:


> We just got back from our cabin today. This is what we have for snow as of 29 December. Most of this is gone now. It was 40 degrees. We did get a dusting on the 30th. I counted 137 flakes. We had 2 feet at this time last year. I would really like to drive this thing in snow before I take it to Leavenworth.
> 
> If anyone wants to do a naked snow dance before the Jamboree please do so. I would do it myself, but the snow gods would have to gouge out their eyeballs and we would never get any snow.


 
It's the same as when you get a new snowmobile. Guaranteed way to have a sunny winter.  But a snowcat with lots of summer modifications to test out?? Oh my.


----------



## Helmsman38

One of the great things about the cascades is you can get ten feet of snow in ten days like a couple of years ago  hang in there there's plenty of time for snow to come


----------



## JimVT

it is 19 days till the jamboree and from what I am told the start of the jamboree planned route is like the last posted picture. it is gravel road up the hill for a few miles.
I haven't checked this out yet.I just been talking to snowmobilers.
marco and I both know it can snow 14" in one night and shut a planned ride down from to much snowfall.


----------



## cheeto

Nikson's picture or Turbinator's picture?


----------



## JimVT

Turbinators lack of snow one


----------



## turbinator62

Niksons picture of the IMP in deep snow was taken last year (2012-2013) in the Oregon Cascades.
I have yet to use it in snow. All of my driving experience (a whole 3 miles) has been in dirt and gravel.
If we don't get any snow before the Jamboree, and I get some practice, you guys may want to put me at the end of the line, where I will be reciting the pilots prayer -
"Dear Lord, Please Don't Let Me F**k Up".


----------



## Cletis

As long as you don't follow Nikson, you'll be fine.  Just now seen this.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ3lqvOH0CU"]Rescue Mission "Snowcat Katya" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Helmsman38

You know what your video means ! You have no excuse to miss the snow cat jamboree  especially after surviving the dip in he lake ! All joking aside  great work on building  your cat  I think I can speak for everyone else when I say we would all like to see your custom cat!


----------



## Helmsman38

JimVT said:


> it is 19 days till the jamboree and from what I am told the start of the jamboree planned route is like the last posted picture. it is gravel road up the hill for a few miles.
> I haven't checked this out yet.I just been talking to snowmobilers.
> marco and I both know it can snow 14" in one night and shut a planned ride down from to much snowfall.



The first year Jim and I  hooked up for the track party  the snow was so heavy and deep trees were breaking scary  I think we still have footage of your cat hauling ass down the roads


----------



## JimVT

I had zero snow on it 12hrs before this was taken.


----------



## Woody_1

Does anybody know whos ford pickup track machine that is? Is it going to be at  the jamboree this year. My friend asked me about it and I don't know. He was at the Jamboree last year because I told him about it. He lives close to Levenworth. He will be there again this year too. He wants to go for a ride with someone if they have room. He mainly interested in the ford track rig.


----------



## JimVT

we had no ford on tracks at last years jamboree


----------



## savetrax

it belongs to a man from Bellingham name Stan, and my understanding is yes it will be at the Jamboree


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Cletis said:


> As long as you don't follow Nikson, you'll be fine.  Just now seen this.
> 
> Rescue Mission "Snowcat Katya" - YouTube



We have rebuilt a few groomer units that went completely under if you can shut the engine off before they ingest water it sure helps otherwise for sure they will 
Hydro lock the engine and at a minimum you are looking at bent connecting rods
But not limited to that also crank sometimes and cracked cylinders 

The hydrostatic units normally if not down to long can do amazingly well for a short time. 

But the thing that haunts most units is the electrical it starts to corrode and then funny things seem to happen. 

Yep don't let Budnixon lead


----------



## Woody_1

savetrax said:


> it belongs to a man from Bellingham name Stan, and my understanding is yes it will be at the Jamboree


 Right on, Byron is on the phone now and says he will get a room then. He wants to look at the ford.


----------



## turbinator62

boggie said:


> We have rebuilt a few groomer units that went completely under if you can shut the engine off before they ingest water it sure helps otherwise for sure they will
> Hydro lock the engine and at a minimum you are looking at bent connecting rods
> But not limited to that also crank sometimes and cracked cylinders
> 
> The hydrostatic units normally if not down to long can do amazingly well for a short time.
> 
> But the thing that haunts most units is the electrical it starts to corrode and then funny things seem to happen.
> 
> Yep don't let Budnixon lead




Fortunately the engine intake stayed above water so the engine was ok. I had the pan off this summer and gave it a good inspection. That Wisconsin engine is built like a tank. It certainly weighs as much as a tank.

All of the fluids were drained and replaced. I rebuilt the reduction gear, repacked the wheel bearings, redid most of the wiring, rebuilt the starter, and replaced the gauges this summer (mainly to suit my needs) after I got it from Nik. He had already dealt with most of the problems from the dunking. I just checked everything as a precaution.

The problem is I have never had a chance to really test it in snow after all of my work, or practice driving it in snow over a long distance.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I think I will have to pass this year . Just too many things going on and I need to spend some time fixing my starting problem on the KT7 . Sorry guys and gals .


----------



## Tye one on

Big Al I think you should reconsider.


----------



## Helmsman38

Big Al We think you should reconsider


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

BigAl said:


> I think I will have to pass this year . Just too many things going on and I need to spend some time fixing my starting problem on the KT7 . Sorry guys and gals .



Al, don't you have triple AAA on the KT7 ? Call them tell you need to get it started.

I think you need to reconsider, OK , if you don't get it going just pivot the tracks to up position and someone will most likely pull you along like a sled, and as long as the wet bar is stocked and ready who really gives a shit it the engines running.
Think of all the fossil fuels you will be saving, hell you could tell everybody you've 
Gone green put a solar panel on the roof to run the stereo and lights throw in a few Cuban cigars and you never know even Melensdad might show up?


----------



## BigAl RIP

I Will honestly try guys . I need to get it started . Or remember how to start it . Get it down to Bell equipment and have them check the hydros as to why they are not giving me full power . It could be wrong oil , wrong size hyd. hose or ???? . I was there when the hydro company did the pressure checks and the hydros were putting out more PSI than the book said they would . The tech was hoping for 1100 PSI and I watched the gauge climb to 1400 PSI+ , ssso I do not know why the thing will not pull the way it should . It is fine on the flats but the minute I hit the grades or hills it really slows down . Now that I own a John Deere hay Swather I can see a big difference in how it should perform . So I really want that fixed . I put out $5000 on those two drive motors and do not want them f*ucked up


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

BigAl said:


> I Will honestly try guys . I need to get it started . Or remember how to start it . Get it down to Bell equipment and have them check the hydros as to why they are not giving me full power . It could be wrong oil , wrong size hyd. hose or ???? . I was there when the hydro company did the pressure checks and the hydros were putting out more PSI than the book said they would . The tech was hoping for 1100 PSI and I watched the gauge climb to 1400 PSI+ , ssso I do not know why the thing will not pull the way it should . It is fine on the flats but the minute I hit the grades or hills it really slows down . Now that I own a John Deere hay Swather I can see a big difference in how it should perform . So I really want that fixed . I put out $5000 on those two drive motors and do not want them f*ucked up




Power comes from pressure and 1400 psi is not much most of those systems 
Of that age were using at minimum of 2500 to even 3750 

I don't recall the pump the KT7 has but it seems it was the same pump used in the cushman trackers with a slight twist on the configuration 

It could be many things pump reliefs,motors,low charge pressure,etc

PM me if you want assistance if you have any data from the techs tests from before would helpfull


----------



## Helmsman38

HERE COMES THE SNOW


----------



## Helmsman38

1to 3 FEET coming our way by next Friday night.  Get your snow cats ready


----------



## 4TrackCat

We took an evening run up near Mt. Baker last night and watched the sunset. It was awesome! My wife Shelly was anxious to get in the drivers seat and learn how to operate the new cat. She did great! Just a couple more things and we will be ready for the Jamboree.


----------



## BigAl RIP

boggie said:


> Power comes from pressure and 1400 psi is not much most of those systems
> Of that age were using at minimum of 2500 to even 3750
> 
> I don't recall the pump the KT7 has but it seems it was the same pump used in the cushman trackers with a slight twist on the configuration
> 
> It could be many things pump reliefs,motors,low charge pressure,etc
> 
> PM me if you want assistance if you have any data from the techs tests from before would helpfull


 
Well Crap ! The owner said that was good PSI and I took his word for it .
I do not know if that was from the charge pump or from the motors .
I know zilch about hydros .
 Now you got me thinking Boggie  . Maybe the little  hydro pump on the  motor is not sending enough pressure /volume of oil to the new Hydros ? That is one thing I did not change as the hyd tilt rams seemed to go up and down ok . Maybe its just getting weak ? I honestly feel the company did a good job on rebuilting them . They are a huge shop at handle most of the hydro work in N Cal .That little hydro pump that feeds oil is not much bigger than a Power steering pump in size .


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

BigAl said:


> Well Crap ! The owner said that was good PSI and I took his word for it .
> I do not know if that was from the charge pump or from the motors .
> I know zilch about hydros .
> Now you got me thinking Boggie  . Maybe the little  hydro pump on the  motor is not sending enough pressure /volume of oil to the new Hydros ? That is one thing I did not change as the hyd tilt rams seemed to go up and down ok . Maybe its just getting weak ? I honestly feel the company did a good job on rebuilting them . They are a huge shop at handle most of the hydro work in N Cal .That little hydro pump that feeds oil is not much bigger than a Power steering pump in size .



Normally the series 15 inline pump/motors you have. The charge pumps are internal to each pump the pump on the front of your engine is most likely your auxiliary hydraulics for your up down on the sides but without looking I'm not positive on that front pump.  The series 15 sauer are rated to 3000 psi and I'm not sure what the pressure you mention that was tested and read 1400? There are ports for Gage's to test charge pressure and ports to test work pressure on each pump/motor if they rebuilt them ask them for this data? All pumps we rebuild are tested under load at a test bench. But we will not just test a pump from  Someone because it could contaminate the entire testing bench if they were bad. 

But they should be tested on your machine, after you figure out how to get it started. Low charge pressure could do it, but so could other items also.

I would do it for you but you would have to send the machine to figure it out. 

That is a pretty small pump for a machine that weighs 4000 pounds? And of course it will move it but maybe not a fast as you would want 

I would have to know more about all reductions and gearing to figure it properly 
Proper weight etc. 

If I can assist I would be happy, you just live a long ways from here unless you really want to take a road trip.


----------



## mbsieg

boggie said:


> Normally the series 15 inline pump/motors you have. The charge pumps are internal to each pump the pump on the front of your engine is most likely your auxiliary hydraulics for your up down on the sides but without looking I'm not positive on that front pump.  The series 15 sauer are rated to 3000 psi and I'm not sure what the pressure you mention that was tested and read 1400? There are ports for Gage's to test charge pressure and ports to test work pressure on each pump/motor if they rebuilt them ask them for this data? All pumps we rebuild are tested under load at a test bench. But we will not just test a pump from  Someone because it could contaminate the entire testing bench if they were bad.
> 
> But they should be tested on your machine, after you figure out how to get it started. Low charge pressure could do it, but so could other items also.
> 
> I would do it for you but you would have to send the machine to figure it out.
> 
> That is a pretty small pump for a machine that weighs 4000 pounds? And of course it will move it but maybe not a fast as you would want
> 
> I would have to know more about all reductions and gearing to figure it properly
> Proper weight etc.
> 
> If I can assist I would be happy, you just live a long ways from here unless you really want to take a road trip.



I know a really nice trucker? He will take good care of it..... If He finds his keys that is. lol


----------



## Dan in Napa CA

BigAl said:


> I honestly feel the company did a good job on rebuilting them . They are a huge shop at handle most of the hydro work in N Cal.



Who are they, Al?  I'd like to have them as a resource if needed.  TIA


----------



## BigAl RIP

Dan in Napa said:


> Who are they, Al? I'd like to have them as a resource if needed. TIA


 

Gold Country Hydraulic & Hose
Chico, CA


----------



## BigAl RIP

boggie said:


> If I can assist I would be happy, you just live a long ways from here unless you really want to take a road trip.


 

Don't tempt me . I just might do that soon . At least I think you could solve the problem .


----------



## redsqwrl

BigAl said:


> Don't tempt me . I just might do that soon . At least I think you could solve the problem .


 
*Absolute hijack please disregard.*

Here we go: after the WA state GTG rest quick and make plans to attend the............. Wait for it............ 
2014 Upper midwest snow cat jamboree and snow cat test and tune.

Bombi grousers 10% off.
KT-007 on display.
Swap, trade, sell.
free hot dogs (beaver tails) to the first 10 registered.
....
.....

Seriously I would make the trip to see that machine. I might even apply my Mad wiring abilities to help get it running if allowed to touch it.

Mike


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

BigAl said:


> Don't tempt me . I just might do that soon . At least I think you could solve the problem .



We are quite busy, about 4 months out do to new machines in process 
But if we had to between the 3 shops we could fit it in somewhere.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

redsqwrl said:


> *Absolute hijack please disregard.*
> 
> Here we go: after the WA state GTG rest quick and make plans to attend the............. Wait for it............
> 2014 Upper midwest snow cat jamboree and snow cat test and tune.
> 
> Bombi grousers 10% off.
> KT-007 on display.
> Swap, trade, sell.
> free hot dogs (beaver tails) to the first 10 registered.
> ....
> .....
> 
> Seriously I would make the trip to see that machine. I might even apply my Mad wiring abilities to help get it running if allowed to touch it.
> 
> Mike



Just saw this, possible but not this year,we do have the space but not near as scenic as the mountains


----------



## BigAl RIP

redsqwrl said:


> *Absolute hijack please disregard.*
> 
> Here we go: after the WA state GTG rest quick and make plans to attend the............. Wait for it............
> 2014 Upper midwest snow cat jamboree and snow cat test and tune.
> 
> Bombi grousers 10% off.
> KT-007 on display.
> Swap, trade, sell.
> free hot dogs (beaver tails) to the first 10 registered.
> ....
> .....
> 
> Seriously I would make the trip to see that machine. I might even apply my Mad wiring abilities to help get it running if allowed to touch it.
> 
> Mike


 
LOL . Now that made me laugh !!!!


----------



## mbsieg

boggie said:


> Just saw this, possible but not this year,we do have the space but not near as scenic as the mountains



Whatever........ You have a big a$$ lake to the east....  And a Bomb range to the west..... What more do we need??


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

mbsieg said:


> Whatever........ You have a big a$$ lake to the east....  And a Bomb range to the west..... What more do we need??



LOL, I did get escorted off, airspace above the military camp years back when I 
Realized I had over flew the boundary. Wasn't a black helicopter but is was a green one..................new I was in trouble when I looked down and saw tanks


----------



## redsqwrl

boggie said:


> Just saw this, possible but not this year,we do have the space but not near as scenic as the mountains


 


Well ?!, with the announcement of the factory tour and kristy expose'

I guess we will need to charge admission and schedule the factory tour???

The overcoming security anti start seminar sounds interesting......

I'll quit now.

Go to WA enjoy the tour.


----------



## JimVT

new free decals can be seen on our facebook page. 
 this year I put a old  and new on it. the snow trac has 40yrs and the tucker had 40 hrs when the photo was taken. check it out
 jim


----------



## Helmsman38

Tye one on said:


> Snow cat jamboree 2014 will be held in Leavenworth WA on Jan 24-26. Der Ritterhoff will be giving 10% off room rates and RV spots if you let them know your with the jamboree. We will have a meeting and breakfast at Kristalls restaurant next door on morning of the 24th, time to be announced. Once we are ready we will convoy out to Eagle Creek, unload at Bert's place and head out into Derby Canyon. Anyone with a snow cat is welcome to join us for the day, spread the word! If your just interested in looking at some really cool snow toys they will be displayed all day on the 24th in the Der Ritterhoff RV lot. See ya there!


bump


----------



## Helmsman38

Tye one on said:


> Like us on Facebook @
> 
> www.facebook.com/snowcatjamboree



bump


----------



## JimVT

the trailhead parking is in back of the house . some motor homes are parked at it now. 
this picture was taken in july.
 at eagle creek ranch you can see a trail   for  sleigh rides that runs up the side of the jamboree route.


----------



## JimVT




----------



## Sno-Surfer

Getting some snow up there yet? We just had 10" last night here....finally. It's been slim pickings around here and I'm hoping this is the turn around. Booked the hotel and looking forward to it!!


----------



## JimVT

it is snowing . I plan on going over on the 17th to get the latest .
 at my home here were getting some in the  lower hills .


----------



## Tye one on

Quick update for all jamboree attendees! Seems like snow could be thin this year, probably not news to most of you who have been paying attention. The Jamboree is ON with or without snow, it is up to you individually if you bail out. We may head for higher country the day of the outing or we light a campfire, BBQ and just enjoy each other's company and cat in the lot at Der Ritterhoff. As of right now we have some coverage and getting more nightly. Rumor has it that we have a 100" storm coming, if that happens we will have the opposite problem! I guess the moral of the story is we should all do a snow dance and plan on getting together irregardless. We all have a common interest and there are not many of us whacky cat people out there. I speak from past experience that the people involved in past years are great people and they know how to have a great time no matter what we are doing. Bring food and adult beverages and plan for a great weekend with the thought that we may need to be a little flexible depending on that bitch Mother Nature. 

The week before I will scout the area and update everyone on coverage. Lots of places close to Leavenworth to go if Derby Canyon turns up bare, you won't be disappointed. Word on the street is we have a couple people bringing pots of chile and my wife will be doing some great tasting things wrapped in god knows what, (probably bacon) on the BBQ. Those of you attending please feel free to contribute, the more the merrier. I will update in the weeks to follow with snow progress and any other pertinent info. 

By the way, what exactly is a snow dance? Post a picture here if you got a good one. Cheers!


----------



## Nate b

Looking forward to it.


----------



## turbinator62

We'll be happy even if all we do is sit in the parking lot in lawn chairs. There is plenty to do in town. It will be fun no matter what.
I'm sure we would get lots of public attention in the lot on Saturday should we stay in town. That would be fun too.

Should we go to another area where we have to park on government land, it would probably be a good idea to bring your snow park parking permits just in case.
You should get them free with your snowcat/snowmobile tags. I think I have 5.


----------



## Lyndon

Is it possible that Big Al and his KT-7 might actually show up? No way, Unbeliveable! A rare appearance by a Kristi?, this could only happen once in a millenium! Maybe we should get a football pool going. Inconceivable!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Lyndon said:


> Is it possible that Big Al and his KT-7 might actually show up? No way, Unbeliveable! A rare appearance by a Kristi?, this could only happen once in a millenium! Maybe we should get a football pool going. Inconceivable!


 
 I will try . No promises . I will be Working on the Hydrostatics starting Monday .
 If it gets corrected before the jamboree  then      ......Yes I will come .


If I do ,,,I do expect to be fed Dr. Rums till I pee my pants .


----------



## Tye one on

There seems to be a big following for this KT-7. I have received numerous Emails, Facebook messages and texts regarding the appearance of that machine at the jamboree. It seems that even if it doesn't leave the trailer and was just there for people to ogle over that would be good enough. Al, I don't know you but apparently you have something special that a lot of cat enthusiasts want to see and should see at the jamboree. You and I have a common friend that is in your area headed to the jamboree with a big ford f-350 that needs a load. I don't want to beg but it's not beneath me if it makes for a good showing in Leavenworth. Cheers.


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim

Don't any of you worry about snow...looks like I'm coming over from Sandpoint with BALTO; planning on using the 'cat to access a pals yurt 4 miles up the Icicle Creek road just out of Leavenworth...you know it will be a snowfest...cheers


----------



## turbinator62

Tye one on said:


> Quick update for all jamboree attendees! Seems like snow could be thin this year, probably not news to most of you who have been paying attention. The Jamboree is ON with or without snow, it is up to you individually if you bail out. We may head for higher country the day of the outing or we light a campfire, BBQ and just enjoy each other's company and cat in the lot at Der Ritterhoff. As of right now we have some coverage and getting more nightly. Rumor has it that we have a 100" storm coming, if that happens we will have the opposite problem! I guess the moral of the story is we should all do a snow dance and plan on getting together irregardless. We all have a common interest and there are not many of us whacky cat people out there. I speak from past experience that the people involved in past years are great people and they know how to have a great time no matter what we are doing. Bring food and adult beverages and plan for a great weekend with the thought that we may need to be a little flexible depending on that bitch Mother Nature.
> 
> The week before I will scout the area and update everyone on coverage. Lots of places close to Leavenworth to go if Derby Canyon turns up bare, you won't be disappointed. Word on the street is we have a couple people bringing pots of chile and my wife will be doing some great tasting things wrapped in god knows what, (probably bacon) on the BBQ. Those of you attending please feel free to contribute, the more the merrier. I will update in the weeks to follow with snow progress and any other pertinent info.
> 
> By the way, what exactly is a snow dance? Post a picture here if you got a good one. Cheers!



I have it on good authority that the snow dance is most effective when done by the females of the species. 

My wife said "Good luck with that!"

We may have to take whatever snow we get.


----------



## Lyndon

I had thought to make "Wheel Chocks" and put decals of a KT2 or KT-3 as door prizes for the jambore, but for this *EVENT* maybe T-Shirts would be more appropriate. If I wasn't 2600 miles away, I'd find my way over to Al's and gladly give him a hand. 
As it is I will ride 15 miles in a bus over Ice roads, walk up a steel staircase, outside, at 40 below on an Ice runway to board the 737, no terminal here, fly 700+ miles, hop in another 737, another 1440 miles, and have a few hours rest before driving another 4 hours with Earl's cat and trailer behind my one ton. Kind of a tight schedule. 
Sure wish I got those Kristi wheel chocks done earlier!


----------



## JimVT

BigAl said:


> I will try . No promises . I will be Working on the Hydrostatics starting Monday .
> If it gets corrected before the jamboree then ......Yes I will come .
> 
> 
> If I do ,,,I do expect to be fed Dr. Rums till I pee my pants .



your a week late for a photo on the decal.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

if you all find a snow dancer that works maybe I could borrow it as we only have about 5 inches of coverage here it just sucks. I have equipment and can't work it.


----------



## BigAl RIP

JimVT said:


> your a week late for a photo on the decal.


 

 Photo ???? I don't need any stinkin photo .... I got the real thing !!!!


----------



## Cletis

We have snow here up high in Wy.  Maybe you all should just make a detour south ?????   A little bit of all types.  Some roads rough as hell.  A couple feet of nice powder here and there and makes for some really nice cruising!


----------



## Logger1965

Ok everyone I have an issue I've never dealt with in my life----mine is too big!! 9'9" wide if the pass is closed to oversize loads I will have to hide from Johnny Law to get from Leavenworth to the unload site.  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Tye one on

Yes, pull your signs and lights and go. My company moves hundreds of oversize loads a year, they don't care about a snow cat behind a pickup truck.


----------



## JimVT

Tye one on said:


> Yes, pull your signs and lights and go. My company moves hundreds of oversize loads a year, they don't care about a snow cat behind a pickup truck.


Just don't stop at someone that spun out .They will point at you and say I swerved to avoid him.
you can wait till the traction tire sign is down. Then go with the permit.

you are required to stop at all scales. So flag and after dark put lights on it. I know of a good place to park your trailer if you have to leave it in Leavenworth.
I spent a lot of time at the DOT talking with them. They said it is a state law and are required to enforce it.
This is how I fixed mine. Was New $15000 tracks


----------



## Nikson

Hows the hotel situation in Leavenworth, I'm thinking of just driving out there to meet/greet with you all... hoping that someone will let me jump in and ride along... 

I'll take pictures...  

can make russian shish-kebab & potato salad (russian one)


----------



## cheeto

Logger1965 said:


> Ok everyone I have an issue I've never dealt with in my life----mine is too big!! 9'9" wide if the pass is closed to oversize loads I will have to hide from Johnny Law to get from Leavenworth to the unload site.  Anyone have any ideas?


I don't recall there being a pass between Leavenworth and the unload site. Or did I read this wrong?


----------



## Helmsman38

Snowtrac Nome said:


> well i will have to start saving now i guess. as for location i once suggested Big Al's ranch as we could run all around his fields, there is a ready supply of rum for those that drink and a good supply of krustys for a krusty crushing contest.



How dose Big Al feel about that !


----------



## pointy chops

We're going to come for the day on Friday to meet some people and check out some cats. Leaving ours at home though, just a quick get out of work trip.


----------



## savetrax

My cousin just got the old one off Porterbuild cat back on the snow again after a lengthy hiatus. A few more bugs to workout ant it will most likely be at the jamboree.


----------



## 4TrackCat

That sure didn't take long!


----------



## savetrax

No he is a pretty motivated individual. He will probably have it painted and have built gear reduction for the final drive on each axle.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Not looking good for me being able to attend . Nothing but trouble . Then computer crashed 3 days ago and I just got a new one . Working on the hydrostatic motors and installing a new ignition conversion


----------



## BigAl RIP

Sorry guys ...... Just too much going on here at the old place . I will continue to work on  getting  the KT7 up and running but with the jamboree fast approaching there is not enough hours in the day to finish everything and make it this year .
 Seems like every time I start to work on it , something comes up and I have to take care of business .


----------



## turbinator62

The forecast for Leavenworth is 50 degrees and sunny for the 24th. Bring your lawn chairs and Hawaiian shirts.


----------



## Nikson

turbinator62 said:


> The forecast for Leavenworth is 50 degrees and sunny for the 24th. Bring your lawn chairs and Hawaiian shirts.



Well, lets hope for a miracle... 

I'll be sure to bring enough shish-kebab to keep everyone busy eating on Saturday... LOL 

 

P.s. Anyone got an official count on how many people up to this point plan on attending for SURE? would make it easy to prepare food at more exact proportion...


----------



## JimVT

if it should rain . one of those open walled tents would be handy.


----------



## turbinator62

The forecast for Leavenworth is for 0% chance of rain through Saturday, 20% on Sunday and 60% on Monday. But this is Washington; anything can happen.
I have a friend who has a cabin up the Chumstick highway near the eagle Creek turnoff. He wrote that there is no snow, except a little in the shade. Not looking good.


----------



## JimVT

what elevation was that report?
I am driving over and back sunday to see for myself. I'll be going to the trailhead it is little higher than town. hopefully burt the groomer operator will be home and I can get a trail update.
Nick said earlier he planned on doing the same.
the local snowmobile club usually post pictures on facebook of the groomed trails.

buffalo is looking much better .
jim


----------



## 1bigguy

Jim, I see no reason for you to give up your Seahawks Tickets for the drive over the pass. I,m out here in Plain and the snow condition is none. For the last three weeks temp,s have been mid 40's during the day with all sun, and the evenigs mid to lower 20's and stars. I drive over Stevens each week and only three tlmes I've driven on snow this year. We did get a very little dusting this morning from the fog that came through! Talking with some life time folks they have never seen this before,  there reply is it could dump 2' over night, only problem with that they could not tell me what night that will happen?  Dave


----------



## turbinator62

JimVT said:


> what elevation was that report?
> I am driving over and back sunday to see for myself. I'll be going to the trailhead it is little higher than town. hopefully burt the groomer operator will be home and I can get a trail update.
> Nick said earlier he planned on doing the same.
> the local snowmobile club usually post pictures on facebook of the groomed trails.
> 
> buffalo is looking much better .
> jim




That was at the intersection of Chumstick and Eagle creek. About 1200' elevation I think.

Our cabin is at 3700' on Table mountain. The roads there are bare.

We could always have a parking lot party.


----------



## Logger1965

Well sorry to everyone I am out!!!!  No snow here on the Eastside of WA. either!!!  Wish I could find some to try out new to me Tucker, maybe next year


----------



## Mr.prez

Ride #2 we got a little snow.


----------



## Tye one on

turbinator62 said:


> That was at the intersection of Chumstick and Eagle creek. About 1200' elevation I think.
> 
> Our cabin is at 3700' on Table mountain. The roads there are bare.
> 
> We could always have a parking lot party.



Parking lot party is the plan unless something happens between now and then. Like I said before, we will have a good time irregardless.


----------



## cheeto

Logger1965 said:


> Well sorry to everyone I am out!!!!  No snow here on the Eastside of WA. either!!!  Wish I could find some to try out new to me Tucker, maybe next year



I'm out too.

Logger, I was up at 4th of July and Fernan yesterday. There is snow up high in our area.


----------



## cascade curmudgeon

I live at Stevens Pass and Leavenworth.  Unfortunately you will have no snow next weekend.  Pass snowpack (50") is at about 60% of normal, but there is basically no snow below 3000' on eastside.  Ridge which has been blocking our storms most of the winter is back and will last at least through next weekend which means: no precip and "the eastern Washington winter funk," i.e., a temperature inversion with low clouds, fog, and an air stagnation advisory.     Leavenworth had their ice festival this weekend and had to cancel all of the snow-related events events; they had to truck some snow down from the Pass for kiddie tubing.  At least we are better off than the  Sierras where the snowpack is about 20% of normal.  You can still "get your Goomsba up" in Leavenworth however.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unQz4kFJ2Tg"]Best Tourism Ad Ever - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## turbinator62

In case we do end up having a parking lot party, everyone should maybe print up a spec sheet on their cats, to tape in the widow. I'm sure there will be a lot of interested people from town who will want to see them.

We are headed to our cabin tomorrow and will leave there for the Jamboree so will be out of touch till then.

See you there!


----------



## Nate b

I like the spec sheet idea. Maybe even a for sale sign.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

sorry to hear a couple of you are not coming,  a parking lot party will be great, a chance to meet new snow cat owners, see some different machines and trade stories, all good fun, later freighter 
j.m. davis


----------



## sno-drifter

Great looking units there glacier park bus


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Great tucker and trailer. I was out messing around on the south side of Mt Adams today and had a blast. There's good snow catting to be had, it's just a matter of finding a good place considering the conditions this year. Any possibilities of another spot within a reasonable distance? I posted a photo from today on the jamboree fb site.


----------



## Northcoast

Love that trailer. Is that an original?  What year is the Tucker from?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

good morning,

the trailer is a NOS ( new old stock ) that was brought from Tucker Inc. about 35 years ago, it was in primer and never was finished into a sellable trailer.

The old tucker, is preproduction (before Tuckers were orange), it is very much in original condition, best understanding is it was built in late '42 or '43, with a 1938 Chevrolet, 216 C.I. engine, 3 speed transmission and rear end, all brought used from a wrecking yard by Tucker Sr. I am, still researching it's history, I do have a photo from 1947 at Bachelor Butte, pulling a Tucker trailer with skiers.

Planning on bringing it, along with the trailer and a 443 to the jamboree this weekend.


----------



## Helmsman38

glacierparkbus said:


> good morning,
> 
> the trailer is a NOS ( new old stock ) that was brought from Tucker Inc. about 35 years ago, it was in primer and never was finished into a sellable trailer.
> 
> The old tucker, is preproduction (before Tuckers were orange), it is very much in original condition, best understanding is it was built in late '42 or '43, with a 1938 Chevrolet, 216 C.I. engine, 3 speed transmission and rear end, all brought used from a wrecking yard by Tucker Sr. I am, still researching it's history, I do have a photo from 1947 at Bachelor Butte, pulling a Tucker trailer with skiers.
> 
> Planning on bringing it, along with the trailer and a 443 to the jamboree this weekend.



I would like to see your rig up close at the Snow Cat Jamboree .Vintage is living on through display.  I went to a log show in Lyndon Wa not expecting to enjoy the show and was Surprised greatly.  Vintage rocks


----------



## BigAl RIP

glacierparkbus said:


> good morning,
> 
> the trailer is a NOS ( new old stock ) that was brought from Tucker Inc. about 35 years ago, it was in primer and never was finished into a sellable trailer.
> 
> The old tucker, is preproduction (before Tuckers were orange), it is very much in original condition, best understanding is it was built in late '42 or '43, with a 1938 Chevrolet, 216 C.I. engine, 3 speed transmission and rear end, all brought used from a wrecking yard by Tucker Sr. I am, still researching it's history, I do have a photo from 1947 at Bachelor Butte, pulling a Tucker trailer with skiers.
> 
> Planning on bringing it, along with the trailer and a 443 to the jamboree this weekend.


 
 Tucker started out in Grass Valley Calif . His shop was on Spring Hill up by the Nevada County Golf course on old State highway 20 which is now called East Main Street . The building was tore down in the 80's I think . It was last used as a  second hand store . I was just a kid back then but remember it well .


----------



## Cidertom

With the lack of snow perhaps this is as close as we can come:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Snowcat-Sim...7056?pt=Video_Games_Games&hash=item3f2f5a7540

groan


----------



## JimVT

Tye one on said:


> Parking lot party is the plan unless something happens between now and then. Like I said before, we will have a good time irregardless.


I was at the trailhead and talked with Bert who runs the local groomer. 
The snow that is still on the lower hills turned to ice and is slick. He said his groomer slid with ice spikes on and wouldn't recommend going up.
I will be at the show. If you decide not to go that is fine .It is something we can't control. 
picture is of the trailhead.  our route is the ice covered one. The trees that look snowy on the hill is really frost from the warmer weather that froze. 






berts pasture. this should be covered. It is our unload area at the trailhead.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

you guys are in worse shape than us.


----------



## JimVT

well that knocks nome out of the running for new locations.


----------



## Nate b

This will be the leavenworth "Cat Show" with beer and wine tasting along with some snacks and cool machines to admire. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Around 4000 ft south Mt Adams yesterday. It's nice above the clouds but the approach looks just like the trail head there at the jamboree site. Here you can drive up until you get to the snow and start from there. Hope these picture work....


----------



## JimVT

next year??
 oh,by the way the hotel has a pool.  bring your speedo


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Jim maybe Al gore is blowing a bit of his global warming hot air your way to


----------



## Nikson

Well, hope to see you all there anyway!!!


----------



## Tye one on

We will be there! Lots of cats still showing for Parking lot party! I promise there will be good times!


----------



## Tye one on

As you all know I'm sure, there is no snow and none coming. I know a few of you have contacted me to cancel but there are many of us that are headed over for a cat show and parking lot party. There has been some advertising for this event in Leavenworth and there will be many curious folks coming to see our machines. We will still congregate at Ducks and Drakes Friday night and do breakfast Saturday morning at Krystal's (a little later I think) but no outing Saturday. We will display the cats that show and enjoy the town. Seems like there will be plenty of food and fun so join us! Cheers!


----------



## nikos

Hey guys 

Unfortunately the depth of my grass instead of the snow, in my yard is too high.
There is no snow. Except the high hill top mountain areas.
My ST4 is ready, but it is staying in the garage. Really I never saw a winter like this, one in our place (Until now). The amounts of the snow are too low.
Anyway I am too far away, but the Leawenworth is there with or without snow. For many reasons the Snowcats with the owners, must be there, only for this special event.
I think everything is under control from the organizers, except the things that are not depending from human factor. The program, the Snowcat snow, the all events, the food, night and day (Another reason is the Nikson's trout soup and the russian shish-kebab & potato salad) the fun,  the people there, wait for the biggest event.
All the heroes of the F.F. in a meeting, all the anonymous and the famous guest stars owners with their Snowcats in a small town. The modern history of the Snowcats in a few words.
I want to see that photo. There is no biggest advertising like this one.

Regards Nikos


----------



## Nate b

I can't wait. I'm here in Prudhoe bay heading for home in the morning. Get in late and up early Friday and heading for Leavenworth. Can't wait.


----------



## Helmsman38

Post lots of photos for those of us not attending  I can't get the time off from work to attend


----------



## Northcoast

Yes ! PLEASE post LOTS of pictures !  Talked with my significant other last night,and we will be there next year to bolster the tucker contingent


----------



## Tye one on

Loaded and headed out!


----------



## Nate b

I can't to be done traveling tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Pontoon Princess

yup, I also, am all ready to travel to the jamboree, quite sure everyone will have a great time, see you there. j m davis


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

spring seems to have sprung on us too 2 days of 40 degrees and rain by by snow. I now have chains on both the front and rear of my truck just to stay on the roads around town.


----------



## 1bigguy

Has a time to meet at Krystal's Saturday morning been picked for breakfast?


----------



## Sno-Surfer

We decided to stay closer to home this weekend due to the lack of snow. My tow rig is 62' 4wd IH and it's long ways to haul with no snow. I'll look forward to next years jamboree and meeting you folks though. 
Those are some great looking set ups you guys have!


----------



## JimVT

We have a fire pit and 9 cats. jamboree is going good. no fatalities yet.
 sorry but I didn't arrive till dark.


----------



## JimVT

7am


----------



## JimVT

dinner last night


----------



## JimVT

more pictures are on our facebook page.
 I counted 12 cats in the lot.
 jim


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

JimVT said:


> more pictures are on our facebook page.
> I counted 12 cats in the lot.
> jim



Looked ratherly Tuckerist as the main cat ? In the evening shot at least


----------



## Pontoon Princess

To everyone that attended the 2014 Snow cat Jamboree, Thank you and a real pleasure to meet each of you, a wonderful time. Thank you again.


----------



## Tye one on

Well where do I start. What a great weekend and even greater group of people. We had forty people, fifteen cats total, and several hundred wanderers from the community stop by.  

Everyone that showed up contributed something to the weekend that was much appreciated and not expected. Everyone went above and beyond. We had people as far North as Lyman Washington, as far South as Salem Oregon and as far East as Coeur d' Alene Idaho. I need to thank each person for sticking with it even with no snow, we all had a blast and almost didn't miss the snow at all. 

We had a wide range of cats show up this year so there was a great blend of machines to look at and drool over, thanks again to all who took the time to drag them over to a snowless snow cat event. 

Everyone brought plenty of food, from Scott's burgers and toasted cinnamon bread to Jeff and Mary's chili and their special adult drinks to keep us warm. A big thanks to Dave and Rhonda for their chili but even more so for the fire pit on skis and the tents and tables. Thanks to all the people who supplied tables, chairs, ez-ups, snacks and firewood for the event. Thanks to Mike for the last minute firewood run to keep us going late into the night. I think I speak for everyone when I say Scott and Jinn's bacon was a big hit, right up there with Nik's 14lbs of chicken shish kabobs!  

Speaking of Nik, wait till you see some of the pictures he captured at the jamboree. Nik's photography drone seemed even more cool after all the shots of Russian vodka he was feeding us, thanks Nik. 

A big thanks to Jinn Marie for the shirts she gave to everyone that are one of a kind and for bringing Scotts super cool Tucker BBQ. Also, Jinn had the most incredible piece of Sno-Cat history in the back of her truck that only those who attended got to see, your secret is safe with us Jinn. 

Last but not least thanks to Marco for starting this 3 years ago, the fireworks were a nice touch as well!

I'm sure more photos of the weekend will show up here over the next few days and I'm exited to see some of the moments people captured. If you did not show this year I don't want to say you missed out but........you did. DON'T MISS NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!! Snow Cat Jamboree 2015 January 22nd - 25th  Don't miss it!  Cheers.


----------



## turbinator62

I want to thank all of the people who made it to the Jamboree. We had a GREAT time even though there was no snow. My wife is already making plans for next year! We met a lot of great people and made many new friends. One of the friendliest groups we've ever been a part of. Thanks to Jim and Nick for making this happen.

Here are some pictures of what those who didn't make it missed.


----------



## Helmsman38

Everyone thank you for the great time this year at the Snow Cat Jamboree Each and every person we visited brought a special touch to Leavenworth this year..We had a fantastic time visiting with everyone.


----------



## utahwilson

Thanks for posting pictures of the event.  Looks like a great turn out.


----------



## Tye one on

Just a few of the great people that at the jamboree!


----------



## Nikson

Great time for sure,,, 

Thanks to everyone for showing up, and everyone involved in the organization of the event, from personal experience I know it wasnt easy... 

Pics & some video to come once I get all the "cat jamboree adrenaline" out of the system...

Cheers!!!


----------



## redsqwrl

Going to have to try to find a way.......

looks like some great networking happening there.


Mike


----------



## Pontoon Princess

unbelievable photos, fabulous to see and thank you so much.


----------



## JimVT

we expected to have 3 cats and it  turned out to be almost as much fun as a run in the deep stuff. 
 I should have taken pictures of the people and small kids that we sitting in some of the cats.


----------



## JimVT

a wood trophy was won by jeff and his snow trac


----------



## Nate b

Man this event was a blast, can't wait for next year. Tye One On, can't thank you enough for being the DJ for the weekend along with the unofficial host. 

Just to clear up a little confusion Nate B is in fact a girl.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But we had a blast thanks everyone.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JimVT

we even ate from a tucker pontoon.


----------



## utahwilson

do snowcatters need to maintain a certain level of anonymity or can we get names to faces associated above?  Thanks


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Looks like you guys and gals had a great time! So glad so many showed up even without the snow. With snow next year it looks like it could get out of hand! I will be there next year for sure. 
 I ended up taking 10 people out camping 5 adults and 5 kids (actually two went back in the evening) up on Mt Adams and got the snow trac really stuck. After setting camp  at about 4,000 ft, a couple of us took the snow trac up to about 6,000 ft and on the way back down we slid on a side hill and the track started to come off. We left it there for the night and walked back to the camp and put out a call via facebook for some help. Help arrived the next day and we got it back on track, literally and all turned out well. I'll have to post the photos in another thread. All's well that ends well I guess. We did have a great time otherwise. 
 And did you know that there were TWO cats shows going on in Leavenworth this last weekend? Yes, the International Cat show was there also, like Bengal cats etc. What are the chances of that? I wonder if there were any of the rare "snow cats" at the other cat show?


----------



## Sno-Surfer

One more thing. I had a nice chat last weekend with the forest ranger and he had no problem with the snow cat. This weekend he came down just after I got stuck and again on his snowmobile and had no problem with it. I was blocking the road and was ready to hear it from him but he didn't seem to mind at all. He took a good look at everything and then left. No issues at all.


----------



## cheeto

utahwilson said:


> do snowcatters need to maintain a certain level of anonymity or can we get names to faces associated above?  Thanks



Agreed, I was there last year and can only recognize about 4-5 people off hand.


----------



## Nikson

Here are some pictures... 

Anyone wanting to download them - go directly to the link and you can get it full-size  

https://picasaweb.google.com/106699530132893677699/20140125SnowcatJamboree2014?noredirect=1

Road up to Leavenworth was just as great... with its wonderful views...






some of the spots with low fog / clear skies were just unbelievable






and onto the cats...


----------



## Nikson

This one will always be in my heart...


----------



## Nikson

and some aerials...



























cloud cover was right along with the snowlevel...






looking west






Looking East

















Thanks to everyone for attending & being there... Great times., hoping to be there next year!

Video with some of the owners interviews is coming up later...


----------



## Northcoast

Very cool photography,really appreciate your effort.    THANKS !


----------



## Pontoon Princess

a very big thank you to everyone who has shared and posted pictures of the jamboree, they all are wonderful and again, thank you jinn marie


----------



## redsqwrl

utahwilson said:


> do snowcatters need to maintain a certain level of anonymity or can we get names to faces associated above? Thanks


 

I took a photo and made a guess as to who was who.

I got turbinator right.

Nate B was a surprise.....

We should make a poll as to the *guess who is who*


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

redsqwrl said:


> I took a photo and made a guess as to who was who.
> 
> I got turbinator right.
> 
> Nate B was a surprise.....
> 
> We should make a poll as to the *guess who is who*



I thought I saw Big Al then I realized he's over the hill

Print out one of the Aerial photos from the drone and make a where's Waldo 
Puzzle out of it. 

Who's drone ? 

Thank for bringing it to all us home bodies, -30 tonight


----------



## Nate b

So as I promised I was going to take the dozer out this week. Had a great trip trailered 11 miles into the mountains then made a 18 mile round trip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















http://img.tapatalk.com/d
14/01/28/emu4asa3.jpg

Had a blast with my buddy, we packed so much snow under the rear end to where it pushed the hydraulic cooling line into the disc park brake and cut a hole.  So we had to do an emergency patch with a socket and hose clamps to keep what fluid was left in the rear end.


----------



## Helmsman38

Nate I'm curious any idea how much fuel you burned ? F300 6 right


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Socket and some clamps sounds genius! Nice fix. That thing looks capable! What area is this?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Nate b is really a chick she is about the best looking snow cat owner I have seen yet


----------



## pointy chops

We had a good time at the jamboree, even if it was only for Friday afternoon. Thanks to the organizers, we'll be back next year. This time for the entire weekend and with our Tucker.


----------



## Nikson

Snowtrac Nome said:


> Nate b is really a chick she is about the best looking snow cat owner I have seen yet



Nate b surprised us all at the Jamboree... turning out to be a gal...    

@Nate B - still love ya buddy!!!

p.s. i'll have to make sure not to post my wife next to my cats... LOL


----------



## Nikson

Nate b said:


> Had a blast with my buddy, we packed so much snow under the rear end to where it pushed the hydraulic cooling line into the disc park brake and cut a hole.  So we had to do an emergency patch with a socket and hose clamps to keep what fluid was left in the rear end.



Fun trip - but where the "better" half... LOL  

You know you are going to get a lot of talk on that subject now..!!!


----------



## turbinator62

What's up with that? The Nate B I saw had a mustache and beard. (and no "bumps")


----------



## Nikson

turbinator62 said:


> What's up with that? The Nate B I saw had a mustache and beard. (and no "bumps")



Jeff, 

Everyone is giving him a bad time due to the picture he posted of his g/f earlier... 

Nick thought it was "her" who is Nate...  LOL


----------



## Nate b

irongoat said:


> Nate I'm curious any idea how much fuel you burned ? F300 6 right



I dipped it today and I'm guessing around 15 gallons. I'm going to have to get a stick with a gallons marker to nail this down. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Nate b

Nikson said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Everyone is giving him a bad time due to the picture he posted of his g/f earlier...
> 
> Nick thought it was "her" who is Nate...  LOL



It's great having some anonymity. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JimVT

Did everyone who attended get a decal??  Email me and I'll see that you get some.
 jim


----------



## Pontoon Princess

jim, thank you so much for the decal, they were great and nice touch, thanks again.


----------



## Helmsman38

Jinn
Thank you for the shirts !  Its fun to decal up and shirt up for an event ! Now all we need is The Seahawks to win !


----------



## Pontoon Princess

hey here is a photo of one of mine other form of transportation when there is no snow


----------



## cascade curmudgeon

It figures: we had 10" of snow in Leavenworth wed and thu.


----------



## DAVENET

glacierparkbus said:


> yup, I also, am all ready to travel to the jamboree, quite sure everyone will have a great time, see you there. j m davis


 

OK Mr. Davis, I see three stories here that have not been told or documented . . .

We (at least I am) waiting anxiously for info on their backgrounds. OK, I'm impatient! 

Especially the info on the 320


----------



## cascade curmudgeon

Apparently the jamboree is what it took to turn the winter around here.  A few days after the jamboree it started snowing and it basically hasn't let up. There is now over 2' in Leavenworth where, as you well know, there was nothing.  At the pass we have gone from 55% of normal snowpack to above normal, over 12' and counting.  Thanks!


----------



## JimVT

you can thank us at uli's next season.


----------



## Tye one on

It's time to start planning the 2015 snow cat jamboree 2015! I will be starting a new thread "Snow Cat Jamboree 2015" and updating the Snow Cat Jamboree Facebook page. Last year was a huge success even with the lack of snow and we are willing to bet that this year will be even better. Cheers!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

YEAH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will be there, go team tucker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! long live orange !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
if you need any help, just let me know, great group of over snow machines owners, and yes it was good last year and should be better next, everyone should go. jinn


----------

